# gmc 6500 anyone?



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

just wondering if anyone is plowing with a 6500....i got a call the other day from a large contract that turned us down in the fall but now they want us to handle there account for the rest of the season....it is a huge money maker for us in the summer so we are going to be forced to accept the job.

i was looking into 98-99 gmc 6500's, which are all the remarketed penske one way rental trucks. they are very sharp looking and from what i here are built to last.

i talked to a guy who has a couple cab/chasis and can build me the truck i want in 5 days...the truck i want has a 10' boss straight, 10' high dump body, central hydro, tailgate spreader. all the trucks have 454 gas, allison 545 auto, GVWR 25,950.

Just wondering if anyone has owned a truck like this and if anyone can give me any imput. would love to see some pics if anyone has any too.

The company wants $33,900 for the truck which will bw completely upfitted. heres a pic of a truck that the company has done..only diffeance is that it had a western plow instead of the boss.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Try a JPEG file. 

Not only do I hate .bmp, yours doesn't seem to work.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

It worked with a little hacking, but the resolution is horrible, it looked like a truck made of legos. From what I can see it's a nice truck.

-Jer


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

sorry guys it was sent to me as a bmp. and i have to clue how to change it.

it was also huge so i had to resize it to make it fit...sorry


----------



## snowmike (Dec 12, 2003)

The picture worked fine for me. Looks like a nice truck.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

thats a big truck and with a gvwr over 26,000 lbs you will need a CDL. If you plow only road or big lots that should work good but it will be a pain to do and driveways.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Here it is LEGO-IZED

Best I could do!


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

the gvwr is 25950 just under cdl...and do this truck will never see a small lot...acctually it is going to handle my entire salting route and its going to plow and salt 7 acres of black top at one loacation on a plow night


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Dont go gasoline on that size truck unless you own stock in Exxon
I had a gas truck that size with a 454 I sold it after 6 months it was getting 5 miles per gallon empty. My 93 International diesel gets 15 MPG empty .If you are going to be spending that money for used why not go new and get lower financing and a truck with a full warranty. There is a lot of room to deal on new big trucks. 

Another thing to look into are the hook lifts or mini dumpster set ups. They give you a lot of versitility. A good friend bought a brand new International DT 466 diesel auto with the hook lift system and 4 bodies for $62,000. Renting the dumpsters is a sideline that actually has paid for the truck and driver.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

go with a diesel you might also think about snow removal with that truck you could get $125.00 per hr with that truck so thats over and above of plowing


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Seems like a lot of money for a used (how many miles?) truck.

I don't see any reason to steer clear of the gas engine, but for that price, it ought to have a diesel.

Is the dump new?

Plow is what 5 grand, so your talking $29K for a dump truck with a gas engine and unknown miles/maintenance.

I'd think you could get a better deal on a BRAND NEW 2004 55-6500 with a Duramax 7.8L. GM is dealing like mad on these new trucks.

It'd have to go for less than $25K for me to get all excited.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

everything is brand new...plow, dump body, spreader, and central hydro.



i looked at just buying a cab and chasis got a couple of quotes on a full upfit just like this that ranged from about 15999-17999....so for me this sounds like a pretty good deal....and everyone i talked in this area about upfiting was saying 3-4 weeks and we need this this 2 weeks after the contract signing. I will have this truck in 5-8 days.


the mpg is not a huge problem this truck is most likely going to be left right on-site untill we need it.....definatly not a daily driver


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Go to truck trader on line and see what they have. Gas trucks that size are real hard to sell. If you need a truck that bad and thats all you can find remember that the dealer doesnt want to sit on a gas truck or sit on a snow plow this late in the season.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i guess i cant read. it does say 25,000 gvwr. duuuh. go with a diesel, more torque and better mileage. It will cost more in the short run, but diesel are designed to last. you will be alot happier with a diesel. even just plowing you will get awful milege. With a gas engine you will need to rev it up more and this will suck more gas.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

I would look seriously at a GMC/Chevy 4500 or 5500 with 9.5 Ft Western Vee, and hopper style salt spreader, interest rates are low, get customer to sign a multi-year contract so the truck is paid for by contract. You should be able to plow 7 acres with one of these trucks in 5 - 6 hours if there are no major obstacles.


----------



## Landscaper 70 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Don't Get a Gas Engine*

They will not last as long and you will wish you got a diesel engine. Don't make a hasty decision there is only a few more months left in the snow season, can you take on the accounts without this truck and wait til spring to shell out the bucks...


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

His anticipated usage is IDEAL for the GAS engine.

Remember, on this DEAL, he doesn't HAVE an OPTION of a DIESEL. They were PENSKE trucks.

Is it the 454 for sure, or the 427 or 366?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

TLS...it is a big block 454 for sure


----------



## RWK in WI (Mar 29, 2003)

Since this was a rental truck would it be set up with rear differential gears for top road speed? When you use it for plowing would you want a different set of gears in the rear end to get power instead of speed? Low speed work with gears for high speed use may over-stress the transmission. Is a two speed rear end an option?
Also have you checked the rear tires - will they give you the traction you will want?
Just something to think about. I would prefer the gas to a diesel for what you are using it for.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Stay far away from the 2 speed rear ends nothing but problems

Geoff


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

Just a thought, you could rent a truck for remainder of season. United rents F450 dumps with plows & salters, not cheap but you only need it for remainder of season.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

im going to be purchasing this truck sooner or later so i minds as well do it now while the money is still falling from the sky....just got a call about noon today from the head honcho and he is just running the contract details by the on staff lawyers and we should be all set to sign tomorrow. and as soon as i walk out of the building the call is getting made to start building...

im not the type to just jump into things quickly...I did a lot of reasearch into this in the fall when i thought i was going to get the contract and now given the chance i pretty much have to take it in order to preserve my chances of keeping my job.....we are talking about a 100k a year account with lawn and snow, so if i have to lose on a couple of grand then so be it.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

well i im flying into chicago tomorow morning to pick up the truck hopefully i will have some picks for you by later in the weekend


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Hope you have your DOT med card and log book. Required for any vehicle with a GVW over 10,000 when traveling out of state or over 100 miles.

Geoff


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

this is probably going to be the only time this thing drives over 100 miles away so i think im going to have to chance this one.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

a med card is required for anything over 10k but its easy and cheap to get, its basicly a low level physical and the doc signs off on a little card that you carry. I think its required even if you are going under 100 miles. the med card is ceap and easy to get...........


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

I do not want to be the one to spoil your new truck purchase............but you are going to be required to have a class b licencse. Based on your description you will be over the weight limit for non comm drivers licences. On the DOT log and physical requirements, just checkwith your State DOT office.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capital _
> *I do not want to be the one to spoil your new truck purchase............but you are going to be required to have a class b licencse. Based on your description you will be over the weight limit for non comm drivers licences. On the DOT log and physical requirements, just checkwith your State DOT office. *


you have to remember that we hail from differant states the # here is 26,001 before you have to have a 
CDL....well got to go to the airport..cya later


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

I will stand by my post. The vehicle you are describing will be over the weight limit. Based on the truck you described and the equipment your truck will have on it. After you load it the first time go and weigh the truck full of fuel and driver and passanger. Then go and load your truck with either sand or salt and let me know what the scales tip.....................I would like to know your vehicle weight then. Not the weight when they get done building it.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Capital,

26001 GVWR is the starting point of CDL requirements.

If you load up and exceed 26,001 you are illegal for exceeding GVWR of the truck, not for failing to have a CDL license.

Not sure about the 10,000lb/100 mile thing, but I would think delivery would be an exception. When they see you going down the highway with a plow on they'll surely know your not out plowing and working with it, but transporting it.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

If you are running on temp tags you should be fine except for the medical card fortunatly the local cops dont know too much about it.
As far as cdl 26001 , if the vehicle plate says the capacity of the truck is is 26001 or higher its cdl, it doesnt matter if its empty or loaded its what the plate says. If it has air brakes cdl 

My biggest worry would be DOT numbers you hit the scales and they will inspect for all safety equip , medical card etc. 

PS bring lots of money for gasoline


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

On the weight issue I know where the cdl is required and now that is changing. I only speak for Iowa since we have a different DOT from each state. 
We have 3500 Chevys that have not required DOT inspections but as of this year have been notified now they due require stickers. (State needs Money)
Also this year I have to check on weight limits because DOT in the past would not write the driver for being over weight on his load if the tags on the truck covered past what he was carrying.............IE we taged all our 1 ton duallys for 20,000 pounds and paid the road tax. This was cheaper than tickets for carrying 2.75 tons by accident than his max load of 2.5 tons. 
Now on to another issue you might run across. If you carry more than 500 pounds of ICE MELT or FERTILIZER in Iowa they can ticket you for not having your HAZMAT licences. thats right if your using salt brine or salt in your sand hoppers then look out in Iowa. All of our one ton chevys carry 1200 pounds of de icing products when they start their routes..............We are currently trying to work this out with the state on how to meet their requirements and make them and our company happy with the end results.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Here if you get tagged on the road it doesn't matter what your GVW is on the registration for when they pull you over empty or loaded they open the door and check the mfg plate. We had a GMC6500 and I know that the truck weighed in at 19,000lbs with the plow and full of fuel. The door plate said the veh GVW was 29,900lbs. so it had to be CDL. if any vehicle in NJ has airbrkes it is automaticly CDL.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I am pretty sure CDL requirements are the same nation wide. 
If they werent and lets say Deleware would allow under 30,000 lbs with out a CDL and Maryland was 26000 the cops would be sitting at the state line writing tickets and making money from the Deleware drivers.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I agree i think you might need a log book for anything over 100 miles. Does this truck have air brakes??


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Dont need a log book or CDL to drive a U-Haul truck across country, why would you need one for this?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

most people dont get paid to move their own stuff across the country, thats part of the reason you dont need a log book for a u haul. Unless you plan to plow for free, you technically need a log book for anything over a 150 mile radius. None of the local gravel haulers have a log book because the stay within the 150 mile radius. My f 350 has a gvwr of 9900lbs, even though the axles can carry close to 12000lbs. For some reason they set 10,000lbs to be the magic ## for a CDL, even though its not a class B, I believe you need a chauffeur's lincense. For my work, I drive a 3/4 ton Chevy with an enclosed equiptment trailerand i need a chauffeurs license. I dont have one yet, but i need one. It seems to come down to if you are getting paid to drive such a big truck, then you need the license. Alot of motor homes out there have a high gvwr, but dont need a special license.


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Motorhomes are the biggest joke when it comes to liscenses. I don't mean to offend anyone, but how is it that you can drive a 40' foot box straight off the lot and not need a special liscense? I have always been amazed that you don't need a cdl or class b liscense to drive one. Just don't see how I could be 65 years old, barely able to drive my cadillac, yet be able to get behind the wheel of an rv. Sorry for my rant, just makes no sense to me.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

The bigger motor homes have air brakes, and you need the airbrake endorsement. But like most things there are loop holes. Here you can drive a semi without any special license if you work on a farm.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there is a 6500 for sale on ebay real clean


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

well guys the truck is tucked in for the night at our yard...we drove it back from chicago and it rode like a dream. only got about 6-8 MPG but i was completely expecting that. i will have some pictures of it tomorow once i pick the plow out of the bed. 

i was really suprized as to how nice the ride was for such a large truck, very smooth and it has a turning radius that is very close to my pickup trucks. 

so far i havent found anything that i dont like, definatly going to get it letered asap and get a real light bar.....got to go ill post some pics tomorow


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Have any problems getting it back?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

i did have one problem...my girlfriend wanted to stop every 10 miles....or maybe that was me?..who knows

but anyways...nope no problems what so ever, it was a good little vacation....hopefully if my company keeps growing the way it is then i will be back down to do it again within the next couple a years.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Glad you got your truck home without any problems. Post pics soon so we can all admire your new toy, i mean truck.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

*heres the pics*

finally pics are here...i just got back from the graphics shop and my lettering should be ready on wedsday, its nothing fancy for right now just enough to be seen, im going to be working on some really sweet graphics for this beast come next winter.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Good looking truck!

What is your empty weight on the truck?
What is the GVW on it? 25,000 lbs? The reason I ask is that it looks heavier than I expected. 
Hydraulic brakes? I assume so because its gas powered.

If you buy a spreader for it, be careful on loading it. That truck looks like it will carry a big spreader, but may be overweight when loaded with the plow on. We had a one ton that was 11,000 lbs with the empty spreader and plow. Loaded with 2 yds, the truck easily was 15,000 lbs. Which is the main reason why we couldn't't keep transmissions in it. 

Find a local sand and gravel company and have them weight the truck with the plow and spreader and full tank of fuel. Subtract that number from you GVW and you'll have your weight capacity for sand/salt. In the spring you'll have to do that again to find out your capacities for hauling material.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I would look into some reflective striping for the truck, you can get it in almost any color, works well at night.

Geoff


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

*here she is lettered*

heres a couple of pics ot the lettering.

im just about to go up to the check on that kind of light bar im going to go with.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

heres another pic...a little closer


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Good looking truck. Any plans for a spreader in the back? Also, like another member said, might want to throw some reflective 3M striping on the bed. Looks good, and looks like she'll move some snow...


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

heres a pic of the back of the truck


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Nice lettering, You should have had them put your D.O.T. numbers on the truck while you were there.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Thats a nice looking truck.You should have put a 10' boss v.Thats what I have on my gas 6 wheeler,and I am really happy with its performance.


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

That's a nice truck you have there sir. What's it gonna be used for in the regular mowing season? You could put a nice leafbox on that thing.


----------

